# Grain Mill Done



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got the grain mill 'kit' done that I got from Ozark. It's a box of materials and you follow the plans and draw out and cut the pieces to size. Since mine was going to be outside, I used some plywood on the walls to beef it up and the floors in the upper area. Basic materials are foam board covered with plastic and Precision texture sheets. The Kent signs are from the local mill, except for the coal sign which was posted on another forum. I put lights on the top and over the office inside. I did shorten it 4" so it was not quite so large. It is just sitting here for pix, will go elsewhere once the snow melts!









The signs are printed on ink jet vinyl with a clear UV coating sprayed on. Just peel off and stick on. I found the flour sacks on line.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice job Jerry.

I just completed the Piko brewery. I've been thinking I need a grain bin, and how to make one.

Jeff


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the kit comes with some small directions, giving you the measurements. You cut all the pieces. If you plan to put it outside you might be better off to cut the pieces out of wood and just buy the Precision sheets you want and skip the foamboard.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very, very nice, Jerry....... That's going to be a great addition to the layout. 

Super job.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, 

It looks great! 

Very nice finish as well.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes very nice job Mr Barns.
Johnn


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice indeed! The chain is a great detail.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! I always look at cheap jewelry at garage sales, buy it for the chain.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work! Very realistic! I like the weathering, signs, color, and scale! I like yours better than the pic they use at Ozark, maybe they'd pay you to use yours


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well guess your going to keep it. Looks good. Later RJD


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* That truned out great.. Like what you did to it on painting and signs.. nice. *


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice Jerry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks great! I am glad that sign worked out to be the same as where I found it... on a grain mill. Perfect.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice job Jerry. I like it!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, sorry I forgot to give you credit for that sign. I tried to make it stick to the boards, but the vinyl was too thick, so put it on some thin plastic. Shot it with some UV inhibitor, so hope it holds up for a few years.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided on the location for my grain mill. It is held down with 8 of those U-shaped spikes to hold down garden fabric. I had attached some L brackets to the side to do this. It has held up well through some REAL windy days. Has a grain truck I got at Menard's(like Home Depot) last year.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Very well done, Jerry. That precision board is wonderful to work with. I would stick with the foam board for anything that will live outside. Water will find a way into the wood and it will warp and rot. Many folks use plexiglass as a basic box and glue the sheet material on it. It makes for some easy windows too.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

It looks great









Any more pics of that nice looking green early 50s Ford inside? Is that the "grain truck" you mention getting at Menards?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks like the owners of the grain mill are into Astronomy too. That is a very nice looking reflector telescope pointing skyward out in the yard! 
jonathan


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By K27_463 on 06 Apr 2010 05:21 PM 
It looks like the owners of the grain mill are into Astronomy too. That is a very nice looking reflector telescope pointing skyward out in the yard! 
jonathan 
Love it!

Very nicely done mill, Jerry! Fantastic signs and details.

Matt


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, Jerry. Good Stuff!

Dawg


----------

